# ITS HERE!!! webtop2sd v2.0 for bionic



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

its here guys!!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=15109140#post15109140


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

whats this even do?


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

"Soapinmouth said:


> whats this even do?


Allows you to load webtop from sd card, and give u more space to install programs once Web top is hacked, otherwise you're limited to 900mgb


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Allows you to load webtop from sd card, and give u more space to install programs once Web top is hacked, otherwise you're limited to 900mgb


uh chill, but is anyone actually using over 900mb of apps on the DB?


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

"Soapinmouth said:


> uh chill, but is anyone actually using over 900mb of apps on the DB?


absolutely! and is not 900mb of app, its 900 for the entirety base, OS of webtop which is a bare bone linux takes up 650ish, and if like me you want more than just Web browser we hsck it give a full LINUX, then u can install really anything another LINUX PC would have , chrome, office programs, media player, all the goodies u works fine on your home PC, but with only 250mb that becomes a problem really fast.


----------

